# Price based on truckload FOB Irvine



## nando78

Hi, Can you help me out with this phrase? I'm not exactly sure how to begin.

Thanks! I love wordreference forums!

-nando


----------



## panderetita1986

Yo diría "Precio basado en carga de camión FOB Irvine" - Es decir, supongo que en Irvine cargan el camión y del resto de los gastos se hace cargo el adquiriente. El término FOB (Free On Board) de Incoterms no se traduce. Saludos!


----------



## pejeman

nando78 said:


> Hi, Can you help me out with this phrase? I'm not exactly sure how to begin.
> 
> Thanks! I love wordreference forums!
> 
> -nando
> 
> PS- i transferred this from the specialized terminology forum, where i didn't have very much luck.


 
Hola:

Puede ser: "Precio por camión completo, puesto en/Libre a Bordo (LAB)  Irvine"

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

panderetita1986 said:


> Yo diría "Precio basado en carga de camión FOB Irvine" - Es decir, supongo que en Irvine cargan el camión y del resto de los gastos se hace cargo el adquiriente. El término FOB (Free On Board) de Incoterms no se traduce. Saludos!


 
En México si decimos comúnmente "Libre a Bordo"

Saludos


----------



## panderetita1986

Ahora me entró la duda si se refiere a la "carga del camión" en el sentido de "camión completo" o en el sentido de cargar el camión en Irvine. No sé. Pero de todas formas insisto en no traducir FOB.


----------



## panderetita1986

Bah, al menos yo nunca ví LAB, pero vivo en el sur del mundo!!


----------



## panderetita1986

Sí, es "carga de camión" COMPLETA, al menos eso deduzco:
http://ups-scs.com/transportation/road.html


----------



## psicutrinius

That means that "price is calculated for COMPLETE truckloads and in position FOB IRVINE", that is, at the seller's (I presume) premises.

I am afraid that this is not the EXACT term, as it is aboard a TRUCK, not a SHIP, in which case it should be FCA (Free Carrier) instead of FOB (Free On Board).

These (and a number of other) acronyms are named "INCOTERMS" (short for "International Chamber of Commerce Delivery Terms"), and they are perfectly defined as it is important that they mean exactly the same thing to everybody, everywhere. Definitions are made by the ICC (International Chamber of Commerce), and you can find their official publications in (or through) your local Chamber of Commerce. Ask them for the INCOTERMS.


----------



## larinoriani

FOB/ LAB/Puesto en...podrían ser usadas sin ningun problema. Cualquiera de las tres es entendible en términos de comercio internacionál/aduanas.


----------



## pejeman

panderetita1986 said:


> Bah, al menos yo nunca ví LAB, pero vivo en el sur del mundo!!


 
Los que vivimos en el ombligo de la Luna sí lo hemos traducido, igual que otros incoterms. ASBI (Incoterm reciente que significa And So Be It)


----------



## panderetita1986

Sí, en realidad la idea es que todos los que empiecen con F (FCA, FAS y FOB) pertenecen al grupo de "transporte principal no pagado", por el cual el vendedor corre con los gastos hasta el puerto o lugar de salida (NO sus instalaciones) pero el resto del flete y seguro lo paga el comprador.


----------



## nando78

Muchas gracias por su ayuda. He aprendido mucho.

Esten seguros que les voy a seguir a preguntar mas.

-nando


----------



## FmhR

Precio basado en carga del camion 'FOB' Irvin.

FOB (Free On Board) se entiende como tal y muchas veces ya ni se traduce.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## fenixpollo

FOB (Freight on Board) is the point in the distribution chain at which the customer takes legal posession of the shipment.  The phrase is saying that the price has been estimated with the assumption that the customer will take possession of the cargo, or truckload, in Irvine (California, I presume).

Here are previous threads where this is discussed: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=85248
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=138745
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=235988
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=155430

Saludos.


----------

